# Quad 48" T5 HO light fixture



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi
I'm pretty sure this question been ask before but still worth a try asking again. I would like to buy this light fixture and was wondering if anyone have any experience or feedback on this fixture and is it good buy.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/T5-Quad-48-...829?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item46105f87ad


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

These are odyssea lights. Some people say they are bad and can catch fire but others are finding them fine (some say its the old model that is bad and new model is good).

Few members here have them and they are getting good results with it. However, I would buy from aquatraders instead of e-bay because its few dollar cheaper.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=125081


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

Is there any way to know if the one I buy is new or old?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

they are all new, old is like 5+ years ago and the ones catching fire is I believe their Metal Halide lights not these T5Ho lights. I have 3 and thinking about getting another one. They work great so don't worry.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

@ coldmantis, if you are going to buy we should totally do a group or something to split the shipping cost. I always want to get a extendable one since its cheap but their shipping cost stops me


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

cool thank for the information , gonna order one and get it ship to usa to save on shipping =)


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Shanji said:


> cool thank for the information , gonna order one and get it ship to usa to save on shipping =)


+1 that's usually what I do, was going to do it next month but I didn't feel like a trip down there this year.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

GAT said:


> @ coldmantis, if you are going to buy we should totally do a group or something to split the shipping cost. I always want to get a extendable one since its cheap but their shipping cost stops me


makes no difference between you ordering 1 or order 10, shipping from aquatraders is calculated per fixture because they will ship them individually. Plus having 10 fixtures come in at the same time will flag the tax man.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

damn thats sucks. 

regarding the light: 24' fixture on a 29 gallon would be medium or low light in your experience? How often do you change bulbs.


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

i think it depending on what you are using the light for , if u using it for plants medium/high and just fish low light is more then enough.
i'm getting the quad light cuz i got a 75 gallon tank and duel bulb isn't cutting it for the plants i got =(


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

GAT said:


> damn thats sucks.
> 
> regarding the light: 24' fixture on a 29 gallon would be medium or low light in your experience? How often do you change bulbs.


I change bulbs as soon as I get them since the odyysea bulbs are not the greatest, after that I try my best to change bulbs everything 7-8months if I remember. For sure I change them before it hits a year or I will start to have weird algae problems and the plants won't grow at all.
I'm always a believer of more the better, just incase you want to change your mind on some plant types. you don't have to get another fixture. If you think it's too much light just raise it. For sure 24" double is low-medium on a 29g I know I have both and tried, get a quad don't forget 24" on a 30" tank if you don't get quad you will have dim spots in the tank, quad is more wider so it spreads everywhere.
Another note, those fixture without the timer built in are build differently unless they changed it. The little socket arms to hold the bulbs inplace is made out of hard plastic instead of metal in the newer timer versions, over time those plastic will harden like crazy so when you change your bulbs it will snap like mines did. I'm just using zip ties to hold them in place now, so everytime I change bulbs I change the zip ties since those are plastic also and the heat will harden it to crisp.


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

what kind of bulb/brand do you use for plants?


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Shanji said:


> what kind of bulb/brand do you use for plants?


Whatever 6500k I can get my hands on. Sybian, GE, Philips etc....

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

I have ordered from that seller before and never had a problem.

I have never used that light in the past but heard mixed reviews. Better reviews as late

Just keep in mind that that digital display/switch could fail in the future and if that goes what do you do??

Also question the reflector. Reflectors are very important in T5HO as a good reflector over 1 bulb can provide the lighting of very close to 2 bulbs without a reflector or poorly made one . 

Unfortunately an effective and efficient reflector (near mirror finish and proper shape) is expensive and no cheap corners can be made in this area. If you arent concerned about long term use, amount of light it provides or higher energy bills!

The best German made fixtures similar to this one is very expensive; Called ATI powermodule and can set on and off times and increase and dim lighting intensity at different hours as well. Similar to the led strip lighting that have recently hit the market

It is expensive for a reason. Good Reviews and Well made.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Get what you pay for. Decent equipment may set you back initially but if you do your research you won't be sorry in the long run.


----------

